# Fifth pick



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Who do the Kings take? Who should the Kings take?

IMO the pick has to be Andre Drummond if he's still there, with Cousins switching to power forward. The pick does have some risk to it, since Drummond is a project and Sacramento is kind of an iffy situation. At the very least, his defense will complement Cousins well, since he's more offensively-oriented and not a great defender at this point. If Drummond succeeds, it gives the Kings a lot of size in the frontcourt going forward, which shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

For some reason I have a bad feeling about Drummond. If he ends up being a overgrown child like Cousins the Kings are stuck with a super talented frontcourt of idiots.

Risky pick. But I agree, if he's there I think you have to roll the dice.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Davis/Robinson/MKG/Drummond/Barnes one of those would be my top 5.

With Drummond and Barnes the maybes.
I didnt include Beal as there are way too many SGs on this team even if none of them could spread the floor like Beal. 
Evans for Williams might be a good trade if you pick up Barnes.

Cousins/Thompson
Williams
Barnes/????
Thornton
????/Thomas


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They need another score-first guard, Beal has to be the pick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No. Guys like Beal are dime a dozen. Kings are a long way from contending no matter what. Give me the defensively-competent 7 footer with insane upside over the tweener guard every day of the week.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Drummond would be a nice pick, though I would expect his probability of panning out to drop big time if he ends up in a place like Sac Town. In a perfect world it might be the next great big man combo, but more than likely one of those dudes ends up not playing for the team within a few years.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> No. Guys like Beal are dime a dozen. Kings are a long way from contending no matter what. Give me the defensively-competent 7 footer with insane upside over the tweener guard every day of the week.


It was a joke, a scoring guard is the last thing they need. That being said, if 2-4 go Drummond, Robinson, MKG in any order, then I'd take Beal on BPA grounds. You can always swing trades with less talented guys.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Drummond isn't going to last to 5 I don't think.

I'd put enough faith in that to where I wouldn't even want to get my hopes up in this thread


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't expect him to drop past Cleveland at four, but DeAndre Jordan fell into the second round, so it's always possible for a guy to drop two or three spots lower than anyone thought. Well, anyone but Davis.


----------

